# At 74, Susan Lucci's Legs Look So Dang Toned In A New Swimsuit Instagram Pic



## Robert59 (Mar 4, 2021)

_Susan Lucci, 74, looks super toned in a new swimsuit Instagram photo._
_The picture was taken by the "Helmut paparazzi," a.k.a. Susan's husband, Helmut Huber._
_To stay fit, the All My Children alum loves doing Pilates and eating super healthy._


https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/74-susan-luccis-legs-look-224200285.html


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 4, 2021)

Well I guess so if she works out like that every day, or even every other day.  She still looks good and is on my list of people with the best dimples.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 4, 2021)

Healthy lifestyle matched with good genetics for the win.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2021)

Her legs look like tooth picks to me...or compared to me!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 5, 2021)

Well at least she has legs


----------



## Knight (Mar 5, 2021)

Good, bad, short, long, fat, slim, hairy, smooth. All legs do the same, they end up making an a$$ of themselves


----------

